# 1956 Pietro Baretta-Gardone V.T cal 7.65



## Corky (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello, my grandfather recently left me a Handgun he had brought back from his time stationed in Italy. It seems to be in really good condition. I would love to try firing it as I am a bit of a history nut. I have deduced that it fires .32 acp rounds but I am unsure of what kind of ammunition I should purchase. I have a feeling an older gun like this might not shoot just any old round. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Corky said:


> Hello, my grandfather recently left me a Handgun he had brought back from his time stationed in Italy. It seems to be in really good condition. I would love to try firing it as I am a bit of a history nut. I have deduced that it fires .32 acp rounds but I am unsure of what kind of ammunition I should purchase. I have a feeling an older gun like this might not shoot just any old round. Thanks for any suggestions!


If the gun is in good condition and from the pictures it looks like it is then you should be able to fire 32 ACP full metal jacket (hardball) ammo through it. Where most older semi auto's run into trouble is with hollow points, typically feeding problems because of the flat nose of the bullet. It's not as much of an issue with modern guns as the manufacturers have made accommodations for that by changing the angle and design of the feed ramps.

If you have problems with the gun jamming with hardball ammo then it may be a matter of changing the recoil springs or finding one's with different weights and experimenting with them. That's because there may be a difference in velocity and muzzle energy between 7.65 and modern 32 ACP ammunition.


----------



## Corky (Oct 16, 2021)

desertman said:


> If the gun is in good condition and from the pictures it looks like it is then you should be able to fire 32 ACP full metal jacket (hardball) ammo through it. Where most older semi auto's run into trouble is with hollow points, typically feeding problems because of the flat nose of the bullet. It's not as much of an issue with modern guns as the manufacturers have made accommodations for that by changing the angle and design of the feed ramps.
> 
> If you have problems with the gun jamming with hardball ammo then it may be a matter of changing the recoil springs or finding one's with different weights and experimenting with them. That's because there may be a difference in velocity and muzzle energy between 7.65 and modern 32 ACP ammunition.


Thanks desertman appreciate the feedback. Do you have any recommendations as far as brands? I’m currently using ammoseek to try and find some.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Corky said:


> Thanks desertman appreciate the feedback. *Do you have any recommendations as far as brands?* I’m currently using ammoseek to try and find some.


You're always welcome! 
As far as brands? Winchester, Remington, Fiocchi, PMC, Sellier & Bellot or any other of the popular names. For what it's worth Fiocchi makes pretty good practice ammo and is probably the most inexpensive of the bunch. Especially if you just want to see if your gun works. But your gun should work with any of the above and probably then some. Just make sure that you give the gun a good thorough cleaning before testing it out. This way you can inspect the barrel and chamber for any rust or pitting.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks to be in excellent shape OP! Lucky you!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I second @berettatoter on the lucky you!
I would use caution as in good eye and ear protection along with having a trusted gunsmith give it a once over.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> I second @berettatoter on the lucky you!
> I would use caution as in good eye and ear protection along with having a trusted gunsmith give it a once over.


I agree. Does that ever resemble the Beretta 1934? Sure looks nice. Wonder what differences there are between OP's 1956 version, and the M1934?


----------



## mike9905 (Aug 18, 2014)

You have a model 1935 Beretta caliber 7.65 mm Browning (.32 ACP). Yours is a post-war pistol proofed in 1956, the date stamped in the frame above the trigger in the left side. This is a rugged pistol, reliable as a brick and will shoot well with any .32 auto ammunition. Caveat: When you shoot it wear a hat. Mine ejects in a 3-foot arc and hts the top of my bald head.


----------

